# Partial Boarding in Huntsville, Texas



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

HI everyone, i am looking for preferably a partial board facility in huntsville tx, i wouldnt even mind just a pasture with some trees and grass in it. I just need a nice place that is close to campus while im in school. If the place has access to trails that is even better. Please let me know if you hear of any places, i'll check them all out! 
Thankyou


----------



## kleblanc85 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am not sure if you have found a location for horse boarding in Huntsville while you are at school. I own a small boarding facility on the outskirts of Huntsville with full and partial boarding options available. If you are still looking and would like to talk to further I can be reached at 936-662-0953.

Thanks,
Karlie


----------

